# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Was ist beim aufriggen zu beachten?

## Nikolai

Hallo, ich habe erst vor kurzem mit dem Windsurfen angefangen und jetzt erst etwas teurere Segel kaufen knnen da ich im Augenblick noch in der Ausbildung bin, und dazu verschiedene masten. (400,430,460)
Die masten sind schon etwas lter (SDM) und habe einen das letzte mal beim spannen des Segel gebrochen und mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich das Segel Spanne sind beide Mast Hlften zwar komplett zusammen aber beim gespannten rig habe ich eine kleine Kante bei der Verbindung vom Mast, ist das normal oder kommt das davon das die Hrte nicht zum Segel passt und kann man so fahren oder sollte man es lassen?
Ich habe bisher nur ein Segel immer benutzt und da vorher nicht drauf geachtet. 

Danke im voraus! MfG

----------


## Yannick

Was heit kleine Kante? Ein winziger Absatz ist kein Problem, hat auch nichts mit Masthrte zu tun, sondern einfach mit der Qualitt des Mastes und mit der Verarbeitung der Verbindungsstelle.

Wichtig ist, dass die Masthlften richtig zusammen stecken, sonst besteht sehr hohe Bruchgefahr. Wenn die Verbindung relativ locker ist, kann es passieren, dass derMast beim Aufriggen wieder etwas auseinander geht. Darauf muss man achten. Zudem sollte die Steckverbindung mglichst straff sein, so, dass man sie zusammen und auseinander bekommt, aber nichts wackelt.

----------


## Nikolai

Also da wo die beiden Hlften zusammen gesteckt werden genau ist sogesagt da wo der Mast gebogen wird nach auen hin ein kleiner Absatz er ist zwar komplett zusammen aber das Oberteil guckt bei der Verbindung ca 3mm raus obwohl beim normalen zusammenstellen eigentlich kein spiel ist, ich habe die Masten halt sehr sehr gnstig bekommen und die sind dementsprechend sehr alt und habe etwas angst die besseren Segel damit zu schrotten 
PS Scheinen auch kein carbon Gehalt zu haben fals das noch wichtig ist

----------


## Yannick

Hmm, schwer zu sagen, kann viele Grnde haben. Was genau los ist, ohne es gesehen zu haben, ist schwierig. Und das ein Mast mal bricht, kann man auch nicht ausschlieen, egal wie alt. Kommt halt darauf an, was er schon alles erlebt hat.

----------


## Nikolai

Okay gut dann bleibt wohl nichts anderes brig als jetzt nach schalby an die Schlei zu fahren und einfach mal zu probieren  :Big Smile:

----------


## KIV

Ich verstehe das so: Die Masthlften passen beim Zusammenstecken zusammen und es gibt keine Kante. Das heit, der Umfang ist identisch und die Teile sind rund. Unter Spannung bildet sich die Kante/Versatz. Das kann m.E. nur passieren, wenn sich das uere Rohr oval verformt.  Dann wre innen ziemlich viel "Spiel" und die punktuelle Belastung kann zum Bruch fhren.

Masten ganz ohne Carbon gibt es eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Die Teile knnten durchaus 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und werden aus den Segeln keine besonders gute Performance rausholen.
Vermutlich kannst Du alle drei durch einen ordentlichen 430er ersetzen und wirst eine deutliche Verbesserung erleben. Es gibt ja auch wirklich gnstige, gute Teile.

----------


## Nikolai

Ja du hast recht, ich war heute in Flensburg im surfshop und habe mir da n paar Infos geholt und er meinte fr den ganzen Kram den ich mir zusammengekauft habe, habe ich viel zu viel bezahlt und dazu ist der Kram noch relativ alt, werde wahrscheinlich nun das ein oder andere verkaufen und mir erstmal nen guten 430er Mast holen fr die Anfangszeit msste das absolut ausreichen hab dafr ein 6,2er und 5.8er Segel msste erstmal langen

----------


## Old Rob

Lieber Nikolai was dir passiert ist, hrt man leider fter. Begeistert vom Windsurfen knnen es viele Anfnger kaum erwarten eigenes Material zu haben. Da neues Zeugs nicht billig und das Budget schmal ist, schaut man sich nach Gebrauchtmaterial um. Im Mangel von theoretischem Wissen rund um Board, Segel, Masten usw. trifft man auf einen Windsurfer, der aus seinem alten Material noch etwas Profit schlagen will. Oder man findet im Keller noch das Zeugs des Vaters, der vor zig-Jahren mal damit unterwegs war. Da es noch schn aussieht stellt man es auf e-bay. Es ist teilweise zum Heulen, was auf diesen Plattformen alles angeboten wird. Darum mein Rat an alle: Sprecht bereits in der Surfschule mit dem Lehrer ber Board und Segel. Informiert euch (zB. im Internet) was es alles braucht und worauf zu achten ist. Sprecht mit anderen Windsurfern, sucht nach einem Club in eurer Nhe und vor allem, geht zuerst in einen Shop, nicht erst im Nachhinein. Oft gibt es dort Vorjahrsmodelle zu guten Preisen - auch wenn es am Schluss etwas teurer wird, es zahlt sich aus. 
Grsse Robert

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Moin, moin,
da hat Old Rob leider recht und hier bewahrheitigt sich leider auch das alte Sprichwort:
Wer billig kauft - kauft zweimal.
Im Club bekommst Du gute Tips und es werden sicherlich auch Workshops angeboten. Dort kannst Du Dich auch ber verschiedenes Material informieren, bzw. bekommst Erfahrungsrckmeldungen zu  dem jeweiligen Material. Ggf. wre der Surfclub leicht sdlich der Schlei, am Wittensee, da auch etwas fr Dich.
Einfach auf deren Homepage wcwr.de mal schauen und Kontakt suchen.
Viel Spa und Erfolg fr die Zukunft. 
Grsse Jan

----------

